
UK Conservatives Want Restrictions on Posting and Sharing Online - pscarey
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/theresa-may-internet-conservatives-government-a7744176.html
======
ColinWright
There are previous major discussions:

Here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14382184](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14382184)

And here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14374533](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14374533)

